# Five Years Ago Today



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I arrived here 05/05/05 and in that time I've had some very interesting experiences everything from getting pissed with Sheikhs in their desert Majlis to being air-lifted to hospital cos I broke my neck.

What are your good and bad experiences in the time you guys have been in our Dusty City....


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I arrived here 05/05/05 and in that time I've had some very interesting experiences everything from getting pissed with Sheikhs in their desert Majlis to being air-lifted to hospital cos I broke my neck.


man... breaking your neck part sounds very painful, i have only been here for a year and a half full time and i haven't had much excitement just many culture shocks. 

I did meet some of the sheikhs (it seems like half the locals here are sheikhs!) and had with them several times in those gatherings they call "meclis" where everyone sits around an expensive rug and happily eats using their hands (including the oily rice) while watching national geographic wild on a TV screen that's larger than a 1 bedroom flat! good times. they did let me use fork/knife mostly saying they are a democratic people.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Jockeys!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I arrived here 05/05/05 and in that time I've had some very interesting experiences everything from *getting pissed with Sheikhs in their desert Majlis to being air-lifted to hospital cos I broke my neck.*
> 
> *What are your good and bad experiences in the time you guys have been in our Dusty City..*..


Well AC haven't been on the p155 with any sheikhs .... but did get off to a wobbly start ....

Arrived here Jun ’09 from Dallas Tx.

Quickly dropped back home to Australia to help effect with the uplift of animals furniture and effects. Whilst there and packing, I managed to get a small paper cut on my right elbow. Arrived back here with the little lovely, then within 4 days admitted into .. (a very large well known western) hospital here in DXB with Cellulites within the right elbow. .. (So wife now at the Marriott barely knowing a sole, animals in the kennels and I’m in hospital)

Initially received the exact wrong treatment so instead of lancing the sight they strapped and immobilized it. Everything went pear shaped from there. Eventually persuaded them to take me to theatre, put me under and rip out all the gunk. .. (great surgeon, lovely guy) The infection had now compounded into Compartment Syndrome. 

Also as a result of the massive doses of very strong antibiotics .. (because of one particular Dr who was throwing everything at me and not monitoring their interaction – as was later admitted) the kidneys all but shut down... 

Coincident to this and related to the same I then developed a very severe allergy which also displayed as a rash over my entire body. (..incredibly itchy for the next 6 weeks – used to love the twice day cream treatment head to toe . Not!) 

Eventually persuaded the renal guy .. ( another one of life’s lovely people) to take me off all but everything as nothing was working with a deadline of only 24 hours left to go onto dialysis. Gradually things stabilized and settled down enough to eventually be discharged some weeks later.

Then had to see a Dermatologist ..(re the rash and itching … another lovely guy) who did a biopsy on part of the allergy site. Results came back, I now have Stevens-Johnson’s Syndrome for the rest of my life thanks to the cocktail mix of anti-biotics and one incompetent person.

Am I bitter? … Besides now having to ware a “Medi alert” for the rest of my life … no not really. There’s a stack of people out there who are far worse off than me. My only concern is that as usual, it only ever takes one incompetent person to impact on a situation to make it disastrous or almost and change your life forever.

Upside, I’m still alive and the little lovely could write a book on the goings on of the taxi drivers over that month! ... 

Life’s good …. Love it !! .... :clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Posted the same response twice so I deleted it !!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's very tragic Fatenhappy, sorry you had to go through something like that. Unbelievable the discomfort and problems a small paper cut caused.



> Am I bitter? … Besides now having to ware a “Medi alert” for the rest of my life … no not really. There’s a stack of people out there who are far worse off than me. My only concern is that as usual, it only ever takes one incompetent person to impact on a situation to make it disastrous or almost and change your life forever.


good to see you aren't bitter and were able to move on and yeah you should definitely write a book!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I think everyone has a bitter experience with clinics in DXB. Even though my delivery went moderately smooth, hospital lost my file twice during pregnancy... The diagnosis and medicines prescription is a different story - I don't trust them and always double check it back home...
But apart from that I love this Sandland... not for the saik of loving it but for the experience I gained over here...


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Well AC haven't been on the p155 with any sheikhs .... but did get off to a wobbly start ....
> 
> Arrived here Jun ’09 from Dallas Tx.
> 
> ...


wow...love your attitude towards life


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been here just over two years.

Highlights include meeting the future wife, gaining some good work experience, meeting a lot of good friends, going to some awesome brunches and nights out (rural scotland just isn't the same) and exploring the middle east.

Lowlights, getting made redundant after a year here and working with some of the most incompetent people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I think everyone has a bitter experience with clinics in DXB. Even though my delivery went moderately smooth, hospital lost my file twice during pregnancy... The diagnosis and medicines prescription is a different story - I don't trust them and always double check it back home...
> But apart from that *I love this Sandland.*.. not for the saik of loving it but for the experience I gained over here...


Hey Ella and Yousef ..

Wouldn't especially say I love the land of sand, but there's definitely something there _(the Middle East)_ that keeps me gravitating back to it ....

People for the most part are great, fantastic sites to be seen as you never would at home and the multicultural mix is amazingly living in harmony for the most part .... dunno how sometimes but it definitely seems to work very well for the most part!! .... :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I arrived here 05/05/05 and in that time I've had some very interesting experiences everything from getting pissed with Sheikhs in their desert Majlis to being air-lifted to hospital cos I broke my neck.
> 
> What are your good and bad experiences in the time you guys have been in our Dusty City....


Sorry AC ... been meaning to say congrats and well done !! ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Although as we both know there are a stack who have been here a very very long time .... I'll buy you a bevy when next we meet to mark the occassion !! ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I've been here just over two years.
> 
> *Highlights include meeting the future wife*, gaining some good work experience,* meeting a lot of good friends,* going to some awesome brunches and nights out (rural scotland just isn't the same) and exploring the middle east.
> 
> ...


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> sdh080 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been here just over two years.
> ...


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I arrived here 05/05/05 and in that time I've had some very interesting experiences everything from getting pissed with Sheikhs in their desert Majlis to being air-lifted to hospital cos I broke my neck.
> 
> What are your good and bad experiences in the time you guys have been in our Dusty City....


you missed the part about harboring sexual offenders!!!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

18 Months with plans to be here for another 10 years or so. Highlights - lots, especially the friends I have made. Lowlights, the adjusting I guess but I am getting there.

Well done AC - still enjoying it I hope!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Good post AC, I can not top your broken neck sorry.
But in my just over two years I have only had one or two downers- A dentist that instead of pulling the tooth broke it and it was the wrong tooth anyway, and a broken wrist from falling from a camel which I should not have been on cause it was just wandering around in the sand pit, I climbed aboard and then fell off.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The low down was being made redundant after just 3 months in the country and the depression that followed! Not pleasant but apparently the guy that said that there is light at the end of the tunnel was right!

Upside - new job and recent promotion.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Well AC haven't been on the p155 with any sheikhs .... but did get off to a wobbly start ....
> 
> Arrived here Jun ’09 from Dallas Tx.
> 
> ...


LOVE LOVE your attitude :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: I really admire your positive spirit


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Good post AC, I can not top your broken neck sorry.
> But in my just over two years I have only had one or two downers- A dentist that instead of pulling the tooth broke it and it was the wrong tooth anyway, and a broken wrist from *falling from a camel which I should not have been on* cause it was just wandering around in the sand pit, I climbed aboard and then fell off.


PMSL - Had you had a beer or two Stu?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Good post AC, I can not top your broken neck sorry.
> But in my just over two years I have only had one or two downers- A dentist that instead of pulling the tooth broke it and it was the wrong tooth anyway, and a broken wrist from falling from a camel which I should not have been on cause it was just wandering around in the sand pit, I climbed aboard and then fell off.


Ouch for the dentist story .... but the camel story sounds suspiciously like either a dare or there was some alcohol involved !! ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> The low down was being made redundant after just 3 months in the country and the depression that followed! Not pleasant but apparently the guy that said that there is light at the end of the tunnel was right!
> 
> Upside - new job and recent promotion.


Congrats on the promotion Maz.  :clap2:


Some interesting stories here and I like the positive attitudes. 

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> The low down was being made redundant after just 3 months in the country and the depression that followed! Not pleasant but apparently the guy that said that there is light at the end of the tunnel was right!
> 
> Upside - new job and recent promotion.


Good onya Maz .. well done ! ..:clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> The low down was being made redundant after just 3 months in the country and the depression that followed! Not pleasant but apparently the guy that said that there is light at the end of the tunnel was right!
> 
> Upside - new job and recent promotion.


So the LOW DOWN did you a huge favour in the long run, thats karma.


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Dubai memorable: Taking police to the pothole I hit, in order to file a police report to get my bent wheel rim repaired. "You are guilty" he said. He was right!

Dubai memorable: Ladies only night at my place. Great music, great food & wine, and awesome company! Some are leaving, as am I--I hope we see one another again.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Ladies only night?


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

You bet! You Guys are a big Hassle! (but sometimes we like you anyway). 
I mean, we do exist outside of your company...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stewart said:


> So the LOW DOWN did you a huge favour in the long run, thats karma.


Thanks for the congrats messages guys.

Indeed it did! I guess good things can come out of even the worse situations.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

|James| said:


> soooooooooooooooo what happened that night? Got some videos you wanna share with us Guys?


Maybe your comment is what Melba means by guys being a big hassle


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> Maybe your comment is what Melba means by guys being a big hassle


Not all of us are that bent, twisted and need to make snide comments all the time !! ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

:focus: The thing is, a lot of the fun I've had is either a) Somewhat unbelievable and/or b) Unsuitable for a family forum...

But there's everything from the the Chief of Police escapade to the one legged local dancing (and falling down) to Chumbawumba via some great interactions with the boys in blue (well green actually) and finally being asked personally by a ruler's brother to make a key note speech...

The UAE, you just couldn't make it up!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> :focus: The thing is, a lot of the fun I've had is either a) Somewhat unbelievable and/or b) Unsuitable for a family forum...
> 
> But there's everything from the the Chief of Police escapade to the one legged local dancing (and falling down) to Chumbawumba via some great interactions with the boys in blue (well green actually) and finally being asked personally by a ruler's brother to make a key note speech...
> 
> The UAE, you just couldn't make it up!


Exactly .... :eyebrows:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Not all of us are that bent, twisted and need to make snide comments all the time !! ...


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> Glad to hear it!


Didn't say that includes me ...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Didn't say that includes me ...


No, I assumed that!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks for the congrats messages guys.
> 
> Indeed it did! I guess good things can come out of even the worse situations.


see? but you just did not want to believe me when I told u the same!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> see? but you just did not want to believe me when I told u the same!!


True...  but you also do not believe me when I say that you would make a great psychologist (and I'm not the only that has said it either  ) and should be charging for all your good advice.


----------

